# We always hear the kill shots but who missed opening weekend?



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Went to the lease in central Texas and saw some deer sat., but nothing to shoot at. Sunday rolled around and it was 8:30 and was about ready to rap it up due to a long drive and a decent 8 stepped out and I took the shot at 30 yds. Well I grazed his freakin back and he took off. Would have been my biggest bow buck. Then 10 minutes later, as I sit and go over what the heck just happend, out steps and ol' spike at 24 yds and I shoot over his back.....On the ride home I am griping and I am trying to come with every excuse possble and my wife just rolls her eyes with humor..Got home shot the bow and hit bulls eye every time..Can you say BUCK FEVER!!!!! I have shot around 30 animals with my bow, I don't know what happend. Leaving tonight to go back Ill keep everyone posted. I was just wondering if anyone else had an experience like I did.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

missed a pig.er it was more of a piglet at around 30 yards..but at the time of the shot i thought he was 20 yards...shot right under him:headknock


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

I shot over a doe last year and it ended up being my fall away rest. I hadnt oiled it and it wasn't falling away.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I missed...out on hunting but I was fishing so it's cool lol. 

Hope I don't miss this coming weekend.

TH


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry about your fever. Maybe my story will help.

Sunrise on Sunday, a huge doe walks out at 30 yrds in front of my brush blind. I draw, look down at my arrow and it is not sitting in my octane arrow rest correctly. I use my index finger, still at full draw, to fix it, she hears it, and looks straigh at me. A millisecond be for letting it rip, she bolts. Not quite a miss, but user error.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I missed opening weekend because of personal issues...but if we are talking history...WOW, I have done as much missing as anyone. 

I wrote an humor article for LSBA about the 10 best excuses for missing.

Several still haunt me when I close my eyes at night...LOL...the big axis, the wide 10 pt, the Ozona monster, etc....


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

LOL..I'm jealous...didn't get a chance to miss! Going back out thursday with different winds.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A bowhunter who has not missed is either brand new to the sport, or a liar.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Missed a coyote opening morning. 25 yard shot but in a trot. did not lead him enough, shot about 4-6 inches behind him.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I missed 2 times so don't feel bad. I shot under one at 20 yds Saturday evening and Sunday morning I hit a limb. Then Sunday evening I had a spike come in and I had him at 15 yds and there was the same limb in the way again but this time I saw it so I didnt that the shot. Not the best weekend for me but I did see 15 deer in the 3 times I was in my stand so I was happy about that.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

crappieman32175 said:


> Well I missed 2 times so don't feel bad. I shot under one at 20 yds Saturday evening and Sunday morning I hit a limb. Then Sunday evening I had a spike come in and I had him at 15 yds and there was the same limb in the way again but this time I saw it so I didnt that the shot. Not the best weekend for me but I did see 15 deer in the 3 times I was in my stand so I was happy about that.


Did you get rid of that dang limb?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

9121SS said:


> Did you get rid of that dang limb?


well this evening I took the tree and its limbs out lol so next weekend should be better. I hope!!!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

missed a pig sunday morning. It busted me on the draw and he ran off the worked his way back to the feeder i was at full draw the whole time finally could not take it any more and let it rip. I gave him a hair cut in his arm pit.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I had a football game to be at Saturday morning to watch the grandson play so I knew I only had a short time in the stand, and would have to be on the way to the game at 8:30. The wife dropped me off and up I went at 5:30. All was well until 7:45 when 6 does came across the pasture out about 300yds. I was watching them through the bino's trying to put some horns on them when I hear one blow right beside me at 20yds. Can you say busted.....

To add insult to injury, some of the 6 came up in behind me and settled in on some acorns. I called the wife at 8:15 to drive down and pick me up, in hopes that the deer would move on off. My mom answered the phone and being I was whispering she was talking loud and busted again. She hangs up and I call back not being much concerned with the noise I was a bit upset and told the wife to come on and get me since all the deer knew where I was and had run off. It was at this point I hear something leaving again from behind me an see horns going through the woods. 

Then Sunday morning we had stuff to do and again I was limited on time. I simply slipped down the hill form the house a bit and sat down on the side of the hill by one of our stands which is set up for rifle. Just after day break I hear the tell tail squeel and grunting coming from the pasture below me just beyond the fence. I made my way down slowly and sure enough there was a nice sow and three 25-30# shoats working their way across. I got as close as I could and set up to take them as they crossed out in front of me. Well they were moving at an angle which kept increasing the distance little by little so when they got to my opening the sow was at 49 yds. I settled the 40yd pin on the top of her back and let the 600gr FMJ fly. I watched as the red Nockturnal streaked out into the air in a beautiful arch all the way to the sow and right under her brisket. 

So nothing for me this weekend but I had to at least air one out on the hogs. It was just too tempting them being out in a wide open pasture standing fully broadside. Besides they never get a free pass if there is any chance of putting one down.


----------



## beerman (Feb 21, 2006)

missed everything bow broke at lease fri evening


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't miss but my buddy missed a doe at 22 yrds. Injured it unfortunately and it ran for ever. Looked for 3 hours for it and no luck. Just found blood in one area. No buzzards or coyotes the next morning so maybe someone will see a doe with an arrow at is side?

I hate that this happened, but we gave it all we had looking with no luck.


----------

